# Dwarf Sagittaria Melting After Transplant?



## Audrina (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought some drawf sagittaria which is now melting. My pH is spot on, my lighting was REALLY high with no co2 but I just reduced it to 2 watts a gallon. Was my sagittaria melting due to transplant or my high wattage?


----------



## Audrina (Jul 28, 2011)

bump
any help?


----------



## Audrina (Jul 28, 2011)

Really? No help?


----------



## micr0 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a similar problem I posted a few days ago. It was suggested that I remove any leaves dying from the shock of transfer (my sag was shipped) and new ones would fill in. Sure enough, new growth has exploded now.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Audrina,

Did you just plant the sag recently? If so then, as micr0 said, remove the dead leaves and wait for new ones to grow. It's common for plants to shed old growth when they're just planted.

Light is a separate issue. You probably want to keep the overall watts down if you're not using CO2. There's only so much the plants can use.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of substrate do you have? I had my dwarf sags for months and they refused to grow. The leaves would melt away one by one until I was scared I wouldn't have anything left if I didn't stop it soon. Turns out, dwarf sags needs some nutrients in the substrate. I had a plain gravel substrate. Within a week or two of adding a root tab to the substrate around the dwarf sags, they started to grow again.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This plant is a root feeder and if you don't have a rich substrate root tabs will really help.


----------

